
Magnum is a pure python HTTP server that is fast and efficient with resources. - fogus
http://code.google.com/p/magnum-py/
======
stonemetal
Interesting project, a web server in under 6Kb. I plan on giving it a look at
some point but it doesn't support windows.

~~~
cd34
It cannot support windows much the same as Tornado cannot support windows.
Both use epoll which Windows doesn't support. Windows uses I/O completion as a
competing method.

